# If you could only drink one brand of beer for the rest of your life, what would it be?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Guinness for me. 

What about you?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Stella


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

50


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Courvoisier.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Courvoisier.


LOL!!!...You won't be drinking much of that if you are on a "beer budget"


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Courvoisier.


Drinking that like beer could lead to some problems.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Creemore.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

As long there's plenty of ice....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> LOL!!!...You won't be drinking much of that if you are on a "beer budget"


I read a quote from Townshend long before the interwebs thanking courvoisier for making their product so expensive that even he couldn’t afford it ... lol


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Howe Sound Brewing’s Baldwin & Cooper Best Bitter.

https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/211ed9_9fd7ee1fb29d42e690f119cd2846c147.pdf


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Cowbell - New craft brewery im Blythe Ontario

Cowbell Brewing Co. | Age Gate

“...the world's first closed-loop brewery, and the first carbon neutral brewery in North America.”










I have no affiliation other than my wife and I got drunk there together a few months ago.

Need more Cowbell!


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

MacKinnon Brothers Red Fox Ale - Brewed in Prince Edward County, Ontario. - It's available through the LCBO


----------



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

One beer complicates life. I drink Sleeman Original Draft in the summer and Old Milwaukee in the winter. Both are brewed in Guelph so it does not cause problems with my beer origin politics. My preference is Old Milwaukee. Clear bottles in the summer so I am sure I am not going to swallow a wasp is essential, so the Sleeman would win out if I had to choose a single beer year round..... luckily I don't. Now you know, there are beer *connoisseurs* and beer freaks.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Walkerville Honest Lager


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

One beer only? Keiths. I can drink that cold or warm, summer or winter, in a can, bottle or glass.

If I could have two though it would be:
Summer: Ellicottville Blueberry Wheat Ale (From New York State)
Winter: Cameron's Cosmic Cream Ale (From Oakville, On)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Oland Export. The other pride of Nova Scotia.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Only one true answer as a Canadian....

Brador!!!!!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Unibroue! Love the Blanche de Chambly and La Fin du Monde.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

Wet and alcoholic for me. lol.


GuitarT said:


> 50


Along with alka-seltzer and tang? lol.


capnjim said:


> Brador!!!!!


My dad used to drink that when I was a teenager.
The only reason was because he knew that I didn't like it and I wouldn't steal his beer anymore. lol.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I can;t stand any Canadian Beer, they are all too hoppy. I'll take a Trappist ale or a Gueuze beer any day. Belle-Vue Kriek.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

capnjim said:


> Only one true answer as a Canadian....
> 
> Brador!!!!!


Literally never heard of this.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You guys are way ahead of me...I've been dry for almost 16 years...but when I was drinking I liked Creemore a lot. Other beers were okay though I couldn't stand light beers at all. Sleeman's was okay when Creemore wasn't obtainable.

Way back in the late '80s or early '90s I found a little glass in a Sleeman's bottle. I dropped them a line in case they had a bottling issue, not really complaining, I mean shit happens. They sent a representative to my house with a case of beer and some swag, hat, t-shirt, opener. Had a lovely chat with the guy but he wouldn't stay for a beer.

The locals around here have taken a shine to Cowbell.

God, I miss real beer. These days I drink Heineken 0.0 and dream of the old days.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

Moosehead, although a friend suggested that it came from the other end of the moose


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Collingwood Whiskey. The original one, not the higher-priced horse liniment stuff.
Have been drinking less and less beer over the last couple of decades, now down to maybe 1 or 2 per year.
Don't you guys know that beer is full of AIR? And once you drink beer, that air needs to escape? And it will, any way it can.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Second Wedge. If I had to narrow it down to a single product, it would have to be their Monday Night Piper. It's my favourite of their year-round beers - though I rarely drink it because so many of their seasonal beers are amazing.

Full disclosure: They sponsor the open mic that I host, but I'm pretty sure that my choice would be the same either way.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I CANT just choose one. There are too many great craft brewers out there and there are beers to suit situations. Hot day doing yard work or a beer paired with food, or just a pint with friends. All different

The closest I can get is to say that I prefer a New England style IPA. The closest I can find in Ontario would be from Nickelbrook or Collective Arts for the commercial breweries


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

Mooh said:


> God, I miss real beer. These days I drink Heineken 0.0 and dream of the old days.


To be honest, so do I.
My liver's been complaining lately and I cut way back and am trying a few different brands of 0%.
Heini's ok, but I found closer to taste of the real stuff is Grolsch 0. Check it out.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Scotty said:


> I CANT just choose one. There are too many great craft brewers out there and there are beers to suit situations. Hot day doing yard work or a beer paired with food, or just a pint with friends. All different.


Ditto. One beer for the rest of my life? What a horrible idea!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont care enough about beer to know what one brand I could live with haha. And with all the new craft breweries, Im probably never going to know.

I do ok with free beer, though. That's my go-to.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> To be honest, so do I.
> My liver's been complaining lately and I cut way back and am trying a few different brands of 0%.
> Heini's ok, but I found closer to taste of the real stuff is Grolsch 0. Check it out.


Tried the Grolsch 0. It was okay, better than Beck's. Krombacher is okay too, but I think it's 0.5%. I could only get the Grolsch in cans and I dislike the taste of cans, maybe I'll see if I can find it in bottles.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry. Weird double post.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

capnjim said:


> Only one true answer as a Canadian....
> 
> Brador!!!!!


Isn't that what you drink when you just don't care anymore? We used to drink that stuff in high school cause it had the highest alcohol:cost ratio, can't recall much of anything about how it tasted...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> Unibroue! Love the Blanche de Chambly and La Fin du Monde.


Unibroue stuff is great and really unique, but its a bit too yeasty for a daily beer for me. Maudite is my favourite but their Belgians are all pretty similar. They also make more "typical" beers that are only sold on the Quebec market (they aren't on the website), good quality and really cheap. They have a stella style blonde that is really good.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Impossible to choose just one especially if I am eating with it some beers go great with fish others don't and don't get me started on steaks no beer there.
https://www.canadianbrewingawards.com/2018-winners/
I love trying out new brews that are not pilsner


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I could not live with only one acoustic sound... nor could I drink only one beer brand...
So, I would prefer H2O : no risk I may find it boring or get fed up...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

If I still drank I would drink Red Bull from Germany. It’s got a beautiful nutty taste to it.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Asahi for an import. If I had to go domestic Keith's.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd go with Mac Kinnon Bros


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been on a Boddingtons kick for a couple years now. (the pub ale)


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Hoegaarden


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Money no object: Collective Arts (Hamilton)

If on a budget: Dab


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

capnjim said:


> Only one true answer as a Canadian....
> 
> Brador!!!!!


Odd thing to tout as Canadian when it’s based on an American malt liquor styled brew


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> I can;t stand any Canadian Beer, they are all too hoppy.


Really?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I forget.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

vadsy said:


> Really?


Yup, I'll take a Belgian Ale or a German Weiss before I'll drink anything Canadian


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Yup, I'll take a Belgian Ale or a German Weiss before I'll drink anything Canadian


Sure, I get that but how are they all ‘too hoppy’?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

As in too much hops. Weiss beer, zero hops, gueuze beer zerp hops, trappist ales, zero hops.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Blue.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

GuitarT said:


> 50


Only if it is in a stubby bottle.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Heineken !!!!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Judas68fr said:


> I'd go with Mac Kinnon Bros


Love their cross cut ale. Hard to find.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> As in too much hops. Weiss beer, zero hops, gueuze beer zerp hops, trappist ales, zero hops.


Weisse has hops, just not as much as other beer types. I'd bet the others do to (not sure about gueuze, but Trappist stuff can be all over the map as regards hops; short of APAs, but certain;ly easily as hoppy as any mass market pisswater ).


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Weisse has hops, just not as much as other beer types. I'd bet the others do to (not sure about gueuze, but Trappist stuff can be all over the map as regards hops; short of APAs, but certain;ly easily as hoppy as any mass market pisswater ).


Mass market piss water isn’t what I’d call hoppy...or malty...or anything other than water really.

Not knocking that stuff...let’s call it low ingredient beer. Sort of like weak coffee. Some Iike it, some like it stronger


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Mass market piss water isn’t what I’d call hoppy...or malty...or anything other than water really.
> 
> Not knocking that stuff...let’s call it low ingredient beer. Sort of like weak coffee. Some Iike it, some like it stronger


Yes, low ingredient beaver piss. 

I think calling all Canadian beer too hoppy is an odd statement, probably need a bigger sample group.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

To be honest, I'm not much of a drinker, but I've been going through a very stressful period lately and noticed I've been drinking pretty steadily (for me).

I definitely need to stop for a bit. I've noticed this before though where I drank through stressful times, then stopped when things calmed down and didn't have anything to drink for months.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> As in too much hops. Weiss beer, zero hops, gueuze beer zerp hops, trappist ales, zero hops.


Not true, they all have hops, just less pronounced hop flavour. 

All trappist ales use hops, typically quite mild noble hops, but they are in there. I have always loved Latrappe, which is one of the oldest of the Belgian Monastic beers, especially Isidor, which uses quite a unique strain of hops that they grow right at the monastery. 

All Gueuze beers use aged hops, which are mild and balanced but are essential, that's the funky, musty flavour. 

Weiss beers all have hops as well, usually hallertau, also mild. Weiss is my least favourite style, never warmed up to that one.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Money no object: Collective Arts (Hamilton)


Great brewery. They've really branched out in the last couple of years with that amazing porter and the new sour beer.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Beaus Kissmeyer


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I primarily drink BC craft beers. Huge variety and I don’t follow any one brewery much, they all have pluses and not pluses.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I think calling all Canadian beer too hoppy is an odd statement, probably need a bigger sample group.


That wasn’t my comment.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sleeman Clear - I find I'm not dehydrated and feel fairly normal the next morning if I have one too many.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> That wasn’t my comment.


I know


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Not a real heavy drinker but when I jam , I like my Molson Dry... Easy access to it everywhere and refreshing...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Sleeman Clear - I find I'm not dehydrated and feel fairly normal the next morning if I have one too many.


Thanks for the tip. I'm going to try it. I always forget to re-hydrate after and can end up dehydrated the next day.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sapporo (brewed in Guelph, Ont.)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Hard to pick just one as my tastes have changed over the years...right now I really enjoy IPAs and Goose Island IPA would probably be my favorite right now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't drink beer often, but when I do it's Sapporo!

Mostly because my Japanese buddies prefer it for the most part.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A & W root beer.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> A & W root beer.


LOL' forgot about that and really, i think i do prefer it to reel beer


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It would be very difficult.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> A & W root beer.



I keep twelve cans of diet A & W Root Beer in my guitar cave fridge (no sugar, no caffein).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you also keep the mugs in there?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No I drink my root beer like a real man.

Wow, so cringe worthy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, their sugar-free stuff tastes pretty decent for an artificially-sweetened soft drink. Now, if they could only make a sugar-free Brio Chinotto, life would be great.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Missed this thread earlier but this is an easy one for me: 

Corona, with a slice of lime. Never gets old.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Whatever the darkest thing on tap is. Or Corona like StevieMac said. Opposite ends of the spectrum. Everything else is shit


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I used to like Corona, but now I can barely drink it. It's tied with Sol for the worst Mexican beer I've had, and I've tried quite a few


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Can I change my answer. Toss the beer in the garbage and drink 18 year old scotch.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'm not sure I could choose just one, but if I had to it would be one of these:
Wells Bombardier
Fuller's ESB
Fuller's London Pride
Newcastle Brown


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Lately, I've been enjoying Innis & Gunn quite a bit.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

colchar said:


> I'm not sure I could choose just one, but if I had to it would be one of these:
> Wells Bombardier
> Fuller's ESB
> Fuller's London Pride
> Newcastle Brown


Fullers makes a great porter as well.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> Can I change my answer. Toss the beer in the garbage and drink 18 year old scotch.


I'm more of a bourbon guy.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

zdogma said:


> Fullers makes a great porter as well.


Very true, but I have come to prefer the others over their porter, espcially their ESB.

I like Guinness as well but am off it a bit lately. Guinness Extra Cold, which I do not think is available in Canada, is excellent.

I bought the Wells Bombardier on a whim a while ago and am glad that I did as I love that stuff. It is damned near the colour of Pepsi but is still a very refreshing beer.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Scotch Whiskey 18 year old minimum. But Canadian or American whiskey tastes horrible to me. I've tried a few boutique bourbons, but didn't like them. In retrospect, they were blended with (american)whiskey which I found out after the fact. I'd like to try a pure 100% bourbon if there is such thing


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

Leinenkugels... Or Rolling Rock.. The American stuff.. not the Canadian beer with the name slapped on the label. I don't know if the memory is greater than the beer was, but I haven't had either since I left the US about 10 years ago.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I wasn't expecting this thread to get so many replies.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Grape beer:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chateau Margaux 2003 750ml 
ESTIMATE 
$5,500 - $8,000


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

greco said:


> Chateau Margaux 2003 750ml
> ESTIMATE
> $5,500 - $8,000


I've still got a few bottles of '83 that I paid about $100ea for.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone drink the Big Rock brand? Ever get the heavy syrup taste? It’s especially noticeable when the beer warms up ever so slightly. I used to really like Trad and Grasshopper, recently not so much.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not really a 1 beer type. But Miller light is my favorite North American and Warsteiner for German Pil.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Warsteiner is a great beer, especially on tap


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Fredericton has about 8 or more breweries I believe. 

They all make good stuff, but I like Grimross Pale Ale the best. 

They also have live music at their brewery and my band has played there a few times.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

JBFairthorne said:


> Stella


Known colloquially in the UK as 'wifebeater' !


----------



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

Muskoka detour here


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sorbz62 said:


> Known colloquially in the UK as 'wifebeater' !


Funny. In NS we call it overpriced skunk piss for city folks


----------

